# Turnip price 402 Bells



## Mayor Box (May 5, 2020)

Hello everyone. You're welcome to sell your turnips. I will be doing this for about one hour, so until about 17:30 CET.


*Price: 402 Bells!*
One person at a time. I will PM you the Dodo Code.
I will like the posts of persons who I have sent the Dodo Code to so that others can track progress.
It'd be lovely if you could tip a few Bells, but you don't have to.
Please don't dawdle too much.
2 trips per person max.
Nook location:


----------



## haramura (May 5, 2020)

i'd love to come by if that's okay! ofc i will tip <3


----------



## Dreamest (May 5, 2020)

I’d be happy to stop by!


----------



## Mari_AC (May 5, 2020)

Hi! could a friend of mine and I visit your island? We would only do one trip each and we can tip


----------



## xXJessXx (May 5, 2020)

I would like to visit :3


----------



## Leen (May 5, 2020)

Hello! Interested if still open  Happy to tip your way.


----------



## ht13 (May 5, 2020)

Hi would like to trade two trip if possible, thanks for sharing, please PM


----------



## Hobowire (May 5, 2020)

i like to come two trips. ill tip


----------



## Mookie (May 5, 2020)

One trip please. Tipping in bells or NMT, whichever you prefer


----------



## Seble (May 5, 2020)

Hi. I’d love to swing by! One trip.


----------



## Starslice (May 5, 2020)

would it be alright if I swing by to sell my turnips?


----------



## Mayor Box (May 5, 2020)

Hi everyone! Thanks for all the interest! I'm going to try to invite everyone who has posted above this post. Because I might have to leave soon, please consider this thread closed hereafter. I will let you know if I reopen!


----------



## mistakenolive (May 5, 2020)

Could I come by? One trip please
Edit
Oops, one second too late XD


----------



## Master Mage (May 5, 2020)

Could I come for 2 trips?


----------



## Carebear5211 (May 5, 2020)

Would like to make 2 trips please. Will tip each trip.


----------



## jax1511 (May 5, 2020)

I would love to stop by your island and sell some turnips. Will happily tip.


----------



## Asta98 (May 5, 2020)

Could I come round?


----------



## Trevorjs97 (May 5, 2020)

Can I please come over and sell turnips? I will tip well


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Piptocrossing (May 5, 2020)

Mayor Box said:


> Hello everyone. You're welcome to sell your turnips. I will be doing this for about one hour, so until about 17:30 CET.
> 
> 
> *Price: 402 Bells!*
> ...


I love your map! It is so cool, especially by the Able Sisters!


----------



## Mayor Box (May 5, 2020)

Piptocrossing said:


> I love your map! It is so cool, especially by the Able Sisters!


What a lovely compliment. Thank you very much!


----------



## Koop (May 5, 2020)

Hello! I would love to come to your island! I will try to be generous with my tips


----------



## Mayor Box (May 5, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> i like to come two trips. ill tip





Mookie said:


> One trip please. Tipping in bells or NMT, whichever you prefer





Seble said:


> Hi. I’d love to swing by! One trip.





Starslice said:


> would it be alright if I swing by to sell my turnips?



Hello everyone, I feel a bit guilty about it, but due to time constraints I won't be able to get to you. If you are available in about two to three hours time and would like to come by, send me a PM!


----------



## Carebear5211 (May 5, 2020)

Mayor Box said:


> Hello everyone, I feel a bit guilty about it, but due to time constraints I won't be able to get to you. If you are available in about two to three hours time and would like to come by, send me a PM!


I will be available all day.


----------



## Piptocrossing (May 5, 2020)

Mayor Box said:


> What a lovely compliment. Thank you very much!


I'd love to have a tour of it one day if you would be up to it! Obvi not now because you are in turnip trading, but if you ever would I would be so down!


----------



## Nayu (May 5, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to come (2 trips), please!!    Thank you so much!


----------



## Ezra12 (May 5, 2020)

Would love to come by as well


----------



## Bloobloop (May 5, 2020)

would love to come if you're still doing this!


----------



## Sid (May 5, 2020)

i would love to sell mine if you are doing this again


----------



## AccfSally (May 5, 2020)

Hi, are you still open?


----------



## ebifrybb (May 5, 2020)

hello! would you still be open by any chance? i'd love to come by. thank you!


----------



## Voderette (May 5, 2020)

Hello! If you happen to open up again could I please visit?


----------



## Capchir (May 5, 2020)

Are you still allowing visitors?


----------



## Cnoel (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to visit! One visit.


----------



## toenuki (May 5, 2020)

may I?


----------



## chibby (May 5, 2020)

would love to come by if possible, will tip!!
edit: just saw your message, i apologize


----------



## Catto (May 5, 2020)

i would like to come


----------



## sierra (May 5, 2020)

5 NMT for 2 trips?


----------



## Capchir (May 5, 2020)

Are you still taking visitors?


----------

